# Rumors & Speculation!!



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Hmmmm*

Is this confirmation?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Hmmmm (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_Is this confirmation?








_Could it be!_


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Hmmmm (85roccoZ400)*

Possible. Some admin has to patrol this neck of the woods that can give us an answer. I'll assume it isn't Paul, lest he set this subforum on fire.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Hmmmm (Goldice)*








_We need answers people!_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Hmmmm (85roccoZ400)*

rule # 1


----------



## I heart beavers (Jun 14, 2005)

*excellent*

well if it is true, this is good news!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Roumor*

So I've heard roumors both ways.... it's coming, it's not coming... it's coming.........it's not coming
WHATS THE DEAL?!?! 










_Modified by mr lee at 1:54 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Guys, let's keep all the speculation in one thread for now. No need to fill the forum with fluff.
Thanks.


----------



## me97ggl (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Roumor (mr lee)*

Engines will start of 1.4lt 140hp, 170hp, 2.0lt 200hp and 3.2lt (or is it 3.5?) 250hp (i.e the engines that Golf 5 use, though there are some thoughts that Scirocco will get some of those engines with extra power.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Roumor (me97ggl)*

where is any of this confirmed ? I'm confused.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (LangsamKafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LangsamKafer* »_Guys, let's keep all the speculation in one thread for now. No need to fill the forum with fluff.
Thanks.









Lol. You don't know us very well do you.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Up until a moment ago, I didn't know you... but now you're on my radar. Congratulations.
Hello.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (LangsamKafer)*

















I'll be good. I promise.


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

This forum = Your kidding, right?!?


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Waagenz)*

Hi Johnny Rawkets!!!


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (Goldice)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Hmmmm (Goldice)*

Wow! this is crazy.
See, I'm posting here before this forum is filled with spyshots.

Then it'll be filled up with spottings in the US.
Then It'll be filled up with "My speaker rattles" or whatever.
Then It'll be "WHO MAKES A CAI?! LOL"
Then It'll be New wheels. Pic post. New wheels. More pics. Wheels. Pics.

....
Then in 20 years... It'll be "2028 NEW SCIROCCO? WTF!! That'll NEVER happen!!







"


----------



## Rocc it (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Hmmmm (timbo2132)*

It had better come with more tuned suspension and a hotter engine than the current GTi, or it will never see the sales. 
God, I hope that hideous green is not one of the color choices.


----------



## Rocc it (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (LangsamKafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LangsamKafer* »_Guys, let's keep all the speculation in one thread for now. No need to fill the forum with fluff.
Thanks.









This is the "Rumors and Speculation" thread, is it not? I'm a little confused.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Hmmmm (Rocc it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc it* »_God, I hope that hideous green is not one of the color choices.









To each his own, I dig the Viper Green.








I woulda put it more like this:

_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc it* »_It had better not be the catfish-looking thing that is'nt a Scirocco. 
 

I'd like to think that there might be a new Scirocco, and there have been a few p-chops that would actually be a really cool car. That said, I'd appreciate it if they at least made it look like it's (Mk1







)lineage and be "reasonably" priced. 

The fact that there is a forum for it here before the car is ever even made, let alone marketed in the US, cracks me up.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Sorry to burst the bubble guys... but looking at the description of this forum (one level up) the Scirocco is not going to be released to the NA market.

_Quote »_Discussion area for the upcoming European release Scirocco model.

But like I said in the other thread... there's so much turmoil w/in VW right now... who knows _what_ is going to be sold here?!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (LangsamKafer)*

...hence my post.









Who made a forum for it??


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
Who made a forum for it??









Well, an admin, authorized by the big cheese, made the forum happen. We don't limit the forums to North American market vehicles since we get a decent amount of traffic from countries outside this continent.
And besides... it gives us a place to put all those threads with people asking about it in the _old_ Scirocco forum.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (LangsamKafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LangsamKafer* »_
Well, an admin, authorized by the big cheese, made the forum happen. We don't limit the forums to North American market vehicles since we get a decent amount of traffic from countries outside this continent.
And besides... it gives us a place to put all those threads with people asking about it in the _old_ Scirocco forum.









who you calling "old"








j/k


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Hear that Mr. Lee?...sniff...sniff.....we're.....we're.....OUTDATED!!!! WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*


----------



## eduardopepe (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

if they don't make a new g60 i don't want one!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_Hear that Mr. Lee?...sniff...sniff.....we're.....we're.....OUTDATED!!!! WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























I personally prefer the term "classic." My _real_ Scirocco is 30 years old this year!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_Hear that Mr. Lee?...sniff...sniff.....we're.....we're.....OUTDATED!!!! WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























i shed a tear


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

oldies lol..
i prefer classically trained, just like older pornstars are "classically trained"


----------



## bikerbill2021 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (eduardopepe)*

i want it in AWD, mmmmm


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bikerbill2021)*

and DSG


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Paddle Shift


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

paddle shift?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Speaking of paddles, let me be the one to make the first 2 page long thread in the new forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Speaking of paddles, let me be the one to make the first 2 page long thread in the new forum.









Congrats.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks. Alot.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*

owned


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Thanks. Alot.

















YW.
See how we roll in the "old Scirocco" forum there Landie?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
See how we roll?









I thought we rolled like this.








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
I thought we rolled like this.








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

Yes we do. I have never seen that film before but it was pretty cool. I wonder if he has anything hosted elsewhere that could be downloaded in a cleaner (non-utube) format?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I love the fact the the "new" "european" "scirocco" forum is actually filled with Classic Scirocco owners. 
"Keep it moving, nothing to see here."


----------



## Fugitiv (Jan 24, 2003)

I want mine in nagaro blue


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (LangsamKafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LangsamKafer* »_
And besides... it gives us a place to put all those threads with people asking about it in the _old_ Scirocco forum.









I am "OLD" and so is my Scirocco menagerie...


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Let me start the rumor 1st







The New Scirocco will be available for the US market in 2009. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rays-Rocco)*

Rumor No. 2
The Iroc is actually a Honda with a VW badge on it. It was done to test the publics reaction to it. The public were NOT impressed.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Rays-Rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rays-Rocco* »_Let me start the rumor 1st







The New Scirocco will be available for the US market in 2009. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

VW will give a free Scirocco to every current Scirocco owner. The free units will start arriving in 60-90 days. They've halted Golf production for the European market to build these free cars.


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (BRM10984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRM10984* »_
VW will give a free Scirocco to every current Scirocco owner. The free units will start arriving in 60-90 days. They've halted Golf production for the European market to build these free cars.
 
If you have more than one do you get more new sciroccos?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Rays-Rocco)*

Sure!


----------



## Lubeca (Feb 2, 2007)

Just a 1:1 design-model


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Will this one have cup holders?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Will this one have cup holders?

Two in each door, two in the center console (in front of the armrest), two in the back of the center console, and two in the armrest in the middle of the back seat.
I have no idea why they have to be so stingy with cupholders, but whatever...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

how many cig lighters? and how many individual LEDs will burn out?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

It will have a 12V outlet in the ashtray that's not really an ashtray under the center stack of the dash. It will have a 12V outlet in front of the armrest as well as in the hatch/trunk. It will also have a 110V outlet in the back of the center console, but the outlet won't be there and VW will remove it from the spec sheet and window sticker without uttering a word about the change.
It won't have any LEDs anywhere on the interior since VW cost-cutting will deem them all unnecessary by 2009.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

how will the illuminate the dash? Natural incandescents ?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_how will the illuminate the dash? Natural incandescents ?

Oh, I thought you meant the LEDs that light the window switches, sunroof controls, et. al.
The dash lights will still be LEDs.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Will this one have cup holders?

But will the cupholders be illuminated?


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Will this one have cup holders?

Cupholders???








CUPHOLDERS!!!





























Aaauuurrrggghhhh!!!!






















-Raffi


----------



## der skillz (Aug 8, 2006)

i want mine in phoenix yellow.........did i spell that right?


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

I want my new rocco to be brown!


----------



## Euro_worx (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll take a viper green one !!


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

So about these free rocco's, how do they determine what we get? Like mine is a blck 16V w/ all the options, does that mean I get the new in black with all the options? Do I get the biggest, mostest powerfulest engineest available? I mean seriously, I want mine to have 4Motion and a 3.6L VR6. And it better be fed air through a modern G-Ladder.


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

Are we on page 3 yet?


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DutchVDub* »_Are we on page 3 yet?

Don't think so...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (wachuko)*

I'm gonna put 22"s on mine


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: (wachuko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wachuko* »_
Don't think so...









Damn


----------



## scirocco1800 (Dec 14, 2006)

was doing some research and came across this site which also announces the concept of the MKVI Golf
http://www.autobild.de/projektor/galerie.p..._id=10992&pos=0
this....god DAMN.....this is what i was hoping for with the first new scirocco....Scriocco GTI....mmmmm


----------



## vwcorvette (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco1800)*

Now, that I like!!! Page 3 anyone??


----------



## Braunschwagen (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco1800)*

Yeah, when I saw these pics I started seriously saving cash. Then when I saw the IROC pics I started buying more beer again...









_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco1800* »_

















Why isn't this guy working for VW?


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco1800)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco1800* »_










the body curves on this thing (Specially the top back-end) reminds me of a raddo
but i don't want them make the new raddo cuz god knows what kind of a messed up, ugly looking beast they're going to create.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (zero666cool)*

3.



















_Modified by veetarded at 12:32 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*

right there above this post is what scirocco is about.


----------



## dub01 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (BRM10984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRM10984* »_
VW will give a free Scirocco to every current Scirocco owner.
 
Damn, so that means the 2 mkIIs I paid my dues in don't count! What about those of us who had a mint '80 and was too young, dumb and full of .... to have kept it?







Maybe it counts if I still have a basement full of useless mkII parts? c'mon, someting has to count!


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Brian needs to stop spreading rumors about free Sciroccos. I might go find me a $500 one just so I can get FREE one.
Deal, or No Deal?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (dub01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub01* »_ 
Damn, so that means the 2 mkIIs I paid my dues in don't count! What about those of us who had a mint '80 and was too young, dumb and full of .... to have kept it?







Maybe it counts if I still have a basement full of useless mkII parts? c'mon, someting has to count!

















If you're like most of the folks I know, you have enough parts in the basement to build a complete Scirocco. Get to work!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_Brian needs to stop spreading rumors about free Sciroccos. I might go find me a $500 one just so I can get FREE one.
Deal, or No Deal?

Hey, $500 for a 2009 Scirocco is pretty damn nice if you ask me.


----------



## dub01 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

No, I ran out of front end parts with the 5th one we put back together!







Is it me or do all sciroccos that get hit are either front shots or reallllllyyyy hard rear shots?


----------



## Better Thomas (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (dub01)*

hey check it out 
http://www.leftlanenews.com/re....html
just because i haven't seen it posted on here yet...sounds like a rumor to me.


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (Better Thomas)*

"We don't want this IROC, give us the car we want." The A5 VW GTI is too tall and looks like a mini van." The feedback VWoA is getting is "my GTI is too much like a mini van." VWoA can't sell more mini vans. IROC is one more VW mini van.
The US just needs a good Golf GTI. DO NOT CALL THAT IROC THING A SCIROCCO IN THE US! 
After they fix the GTI VW can then make a good Scirocco. A new Scirocco needs to be so good that the US "wants" it over all the other RX8 and the like.


_Modified by vw53a at 10:50 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_3.


















_Modified by veetarded at 12:32 PM 3-19-2007_

where did that come from ? Any more pics of this "concept" and can you please forward them to [email protected] subject: Change of Plans
thanks!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

You have IM.


----------



## Better Thomas (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (vw53a)*

agreed...i like the idea of the scirocco coming back but they should fix the gti first. They should also drop the whole 'IROC' title and either say 'Scirocco' or come up with a new name. When I'm in the market (hopefully after i'm out of college), i'd like to see a Scirocco with 6-speed, 3.2L V6 and AWD..but that's not going to happen. so yeah. It's like nobody in the whole VAG organization ever heard of ********...


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*

that is a good? is or isnt is or the only way is on need for speed undercover?


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

Zombie Kitten to the rescue:


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Better Thomas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Better Thomas* »_agreed...i like the idea of the scirocco coming back but they should fix the gti first. They should also drop the whole 'IROC' title and either say 'Scirocco' or come up with a new name. When I'm in the market (hopefully after i'm out of college), i'd like to see a Scirocco with 6-speed, 3.2L V6 and AWD..but that's not going to happen. so yeah. It's like nobody in the whole VAG organization ever heard of ********...









Wonder if VW even kows "IROC" is already taken http://www.iroczone.com/history.asp ?


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83mk2scirocco* »_that is a good? is or isnt is or the only way is on need for speed undercover?










huh???


----------

